# Brother PR1050x vs compare



## Zec (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello guys, i need some help


what do you think about Brother PR1050x ?
is this machine a great machine for long term

should i invest 7,999£New, on this machine or with this amount i can have a better choice machine ?


Thank you for all advice


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

What are you looking to do with it? 

I have 2 of the previous generation 10 needle machines, we do certain jobs with them that cannot be done on any other type of machine because of the camera placement. It all depends on what your budget is and if the machine will meet your needs.


----------



## Zec (Jan 23, 2017)

I need a Embroidery machine to personalize CAPs with my designs, some design on Polos, and if possible print my designs on some clothes or jackets

will this great for this ?


----------



## Zec (Jan 23, 2017)

Someone can confirme if with Brother PR1050x i can design this type of design as show on this photos. ??


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The gray 'badass' cap might be an issue, I don't believe you can do lettering that tall on the PR1xxx. Also the full jacket back 'coyotes', you would have to do it in multiple steps. The largest frame the PR1xxxx can use is 8 tall and 14 wide. They do sell a 14x14 frame but you essentially have to run the top, flip the design and garment over and stitch the bottom half. I'm not sure I'd want to try that on an expensive jacket.... I also have an SWF 15 needle commercial machine, max sewing field is 14 tall and 16 wide, and I'd probably have to do that jacket in 2 or 3 steps....

If you seriously need the capability of doing hats or jacket back designs that large, you would need to look into a 'commercial' machine like the Tajima, Barudan, SWF, etc. At the same time, if you are comparing new machine prices, they are considerably higher priced than a PR1xxx. They take up a lot more room and are pretty heavy. One thing I like about the PR1xxx machines is they are small enough and light enough to fit in a car so you can take them somewhere for maintenance/repairs. With the larger commercial machines, forget about that, you need to learn to fix them yourself or pay for a technician to come and fix them...

Finally, don't forget to consider the cost of either having your designs digitized (converted into stitch files) or purchasing embroidery software and learning how to do it yourself - it's very expensive and takes a long time. It's nothing like Photoshop, AI or Corel, it's a completely different process.


----------



## Zec (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you, you was help me clear the view i had about embroidery, but still think in had one maybe in future.

Thank you


----------

